# Breakfast Fatty question



## dj mishima (Jan 8, 2012)

I have yet to make a breakfast fatty.  I think I'll do one next.

I was just wondering how you guys reheat them.  I have noticed that many of the breakfast fatties were saved for the next day.  Then they were sliced & eaten as a breakfast sandwich or under an egg.  I was just wondering how the slices were being reheated while keeping the filling intact.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 8, 2012)

Mostly I reheat them with steam.


----------



## schmokin (Jan 8, 2012)

I usually slice when cold then reheat in microwave , slapped on toast is very good. The last time I smoked fatties I had four for a group breakfast and put 16 Grand Bisquits on the top 2 racks for a first time experiment. Can't give an acurate time as everyone was dying to try them ( the hog was on the pit and the help was hungry) they could have been rotated once for a more even cook but were great. Fresh out warm with fresh out of the smoker fatties were devoured.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 8, 2012)

I have done them on a BBQ to get another flavor level


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 9, 2012)

Just slice them fry both side put it on an omelet


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2012)

Nuke 'em, Slice and pan fry over Med/Low heat, or Reheat whole in an oven at 325* to 160-165*F IT, this is the best if Bacon wrapped...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2012)

I just nuke them.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Sometimes I slice them and heat the slices in a skillet with butter. It gives them a little "crisp" coating that I like.


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!

I was just worried about cheese or other loose fillings coming out of the slices when reheating.


----------



## wes w (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm aware this is an old thread, but this is my concern as well.   I'm going to make my first tomorrow.  Its just me and the wife.  I'm sure we can't eat it all.  Doing a bacon egg and cheese.  When you reheat, keeping the cheese intact.  It will have lots of cheese.

Thanks for any advice.

Wes


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 4, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I just had the opportunity to reheat my first slice of breakfast fattie.  I decided to try cowgirl's suggestion.  I fried it up in a little pat of butter.  Either I could have used more butter or flipped it over sooner.  It had a bit of the egg filling sticking to the pan for a bit.













IMAG0090_zpsec993dd5.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 4, 2013


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Dj Mishima said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I just had the opportunity to reheat my first slice of breakfast fattie.  I decided to try cowgirl's suggestion.  I fried it up in a little pat of butter.  Either I could have used more butter or flipped it over sooner.  It had a bit of the egg filling sticking to the pan for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use either a cast iron skillet or a non stick.  Your slice does look delicious though!!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 4, 2013)

That looks great....yummmmm! 
 

Kat


----------

